# Zwei Versionen Flexible parallel???



## DaMeista (8 Oktober 2008)

Liebes Forum!

Ich muß eine Änderung in einem mit WCF2007 erstellten Projekt machen, habe aber bereits WCF2008HF1 installiert. 
Der Endkunde möchte allersdings keine Projektierung mit WCF2008, da in der Anlage 7 verschiendene Panels verbaut sind (OP177B, TP177, OP270, etc.) und nicht alle in WCF2008 konvertiert werden sollen.

Im übrigen wird mich dieses Problem spätestens beim nächsten Update auf WCF2009 wieder ereilen.

Meine Frage nun:
Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit mehrere Versionen von WinCC Flexible parallel laufen zu lassen? Evtl. über eine virtuelle Maschine, oder unter zwei Betriebssystemen oder von einer externen Platte oder was auch immer???

Wenn ich es unter WCF2008 in der Verison WCF2007 speichere, hab ich ja noch immer nichts gekonnt, weil ich es zum Übertragen ja wieder unter 2008 öffnen muß - oder gibts da ne andere Möglichkeit?

Und das allerschlimmste ist, dass in genau diesem Bedienfeld die Datenbank wohnt (Rezepturdatensätze über 170 Varianten) und es deswegen absolut nicht ausfallen darf. Tja und wie sollte es anders sein - es wird in 3 Schichten an 6 Tagen die Woche rund um die Uhr produziert. Ein Testen und experimentieren fällt daher auch aus. Mir bleiben max. 30 Minuten Produktionspause ;-)

Habe mich im Netz und hier im Forum schon umgesehen - leider erfolglos. 
Für einen Tipp wäre ich echt dankbar!


----------



## -Andreas- (8 Oktober 2008)

*Microsoft Virtual PC*

Wir haben diese Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Versionen öfters gehabt. Und deswegen ein auf einem Virtuellen PC (von Microsoft) die verschiedenen Versionen einschließlich Betriebssystem projektbezogen installiert.

*Vorteil:* Jeder Mitarbeiter kann die aktuelle Version (und Konfiguration) nutzen. Die Dateien für den Virtuellen PC und die Virtuelle Festplatte sind problemlos kopierbar.

*Nachteil:* Es werden nur die Schnittstellen: Ordnerfreigabe, LAN, CD, Seriell unterstützt. Es gibt keine Treiber für USB.

Meist genügt aber die Verbindung über LAN oder Freigegebener Ordner.

Link: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Virtual-PC-2007_13005380.html


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Oktober 2008)

Mit VMWare ist auch USB und die serielle Schnittstelle kein Problem


----------



## -Andreas- (8 Oktober 2008)

Hier zum download:
LINK http://www.chip.de/downloads/VMware-Player_12994646.html


----------



## Lazarus™ (8 Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann hierzu Sun VirtualBox empfehlen...
funktioniert einwandfrei...

Ich glaube wenn ich das lappi mal neu installiere, dann mach ich nurnoch Virtuelle PC's, da man dann z.B. Technologie, Starter etc. und auch verschiedene Versionen hat, ohne gross was zu machen...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 Oktober 2008)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> Also ich kann hierzu Sun VirtualBox empfehlen...
> funktioniert einwandfrei...
> 
> Ich glaube wenn ich das lappi mal neu installiere, dann mach ich nurnoch Virtuelle PC's, da man dann z.B. Technologie, Starter etc. und auch verschiedene Versionen hat, ohne gross was zu machen...


 
Das habe ich mir auch schon mal überlegt, nutze auch schon gelegentlich die SUN Virtual Box aber eher noch zu Testzwecken...

Es müsste doch sogar möglich sein auf einem 64bit Host die 32bit Guests laufen zu lassen - oder?

Performancemäßig dürfte es gar keine so große Rolle spielen da die Simatic-Software ja immer noch für Single-Core Prozzis "optimiert" ist


----------



## DaMeista (8 Oktober 2008)

Tausend und einen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich habe mir die Programme mal runtergeladen und werde sie mal auf ihre Vorzüge hin untersuchen.

Nachdenklich allerdings stimmt mich der Umgang mit den Schnittstellen. Selbst wenn ich nun ein separates OS habe und WCF darauf läuft, dann möchte ich doch nach erledigter Arbeit meine Projektierung zum Bedienfeld übertragen!?! Dafür wären Schnittstellen absolut hilfreich ;-)

Also um eine Kommunikation zu besagtem OP270 aufnehmen zu können, brauche ich idealerweise mein CP5512 - alternativ wäre ja seriell auch noch möglich. 
Nach euren Angaben scheint das ja nur mit VM-Ware und Virtual-Box zu funktionieren, oder?

Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank!
Ich denke mit diesem Lösungsansatz lassen sich vielerlei Probleme beseitigen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Oktober 2008)

Da bei Virtual PC auch LAN (ich interpretiere dieses jetzt mal als TCP/IP) unterstützt wird, funktioniert ziemlich sicher auch ein NetLink oder NetLink PRO.


----------



## Lazarus™ (8 Oktober 2008)

Also bei der Sun Virtualbox hast du alle Schnittstellen(Ethernet/USB etc).
Ergo keine Probleme...
Das mit dem 64Bit-Host geht auch,wenn es denn sein soll auch Linux und Mac ;-)


----------



## netmaster (8 Oktober 2008)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> Also bei der Sun Virtualbox hast du alle Schnittstellen(Ethernet/USB etc).
> Ergo keine Probleme...
> Das mit dem 64Bit-Host geht auch,wenn es denn sein soll auch Linux und Mac ;-)



Aber ich vermute das der CP5512 unter Virtualbox genau so wenig geht wie unter VM Ware.


----------



## Ralle (9 Oktober 2008)

netmaster schrieb:


> Aber ich vermute das der CP5512 unter Virtualbox genau so wenig geht wie unter VM Ware.



Du vermutest richtig, PCMCIA und Expresscardslot geht nicht.


----------



## DaMeista (9 Oktober 2008)

Wie recht ihr leider habt...

Ich habe nach mühseliger fummelei und endlosem warten endlich eine virtuelle Maschine unter Microsofts VirtualPC zum laufen bekommen. S7V5.4 und WCF2007 sind drauf und (man glaubt es kaum) es funktioniert! 

Die gewünschte Projektierung habe ich in WCF2008 als Version 2007 gespeichert und dann über ein freigegbenes Netzlaufwerk in den VPC geholt. 
Klappt alles wunderbar! Projekt lässt sich öffnen, editieren und kompilieren.

Nur an der Schnittstelle mangelt es noch. Wie ihr schon richtig vermutet habt, komme ich nicht an meinen CP dran. Ich werde morgen mal beim Kunden vorstellig werden und das ganze über die serielle Schnittstelle zum Bedienfeld übertragen. 

Nebenbei gesagt ist die Performance mit so einem virtuellen PC ja wirklich unter aller sau (tschuldigung). Ich denke jetzt ist es an der Zeit meinem Chef mal ein neues Notebook aus der Tasche zu leiern. Wenn ich einen Dual-Core-Prozessor benutze und den VPC auf einen Kern lege, dann müsste man doch eigentlich normal (soweit man bei flexible von "normal" reden kann) arbeiten können, oder was meint ihr? 

Vielen dank nochmal für eure Tipps!!!


----------



## Lazarus™ (9 Oktober 2008)

Also hier auf meinem notebook (Dualcore) habe ich sogar das gefühl, das die VM schneller läuft wie das Host-System (Subjektiv beurteilt)
Nichts desto trotz. Ich bin zufrieden damit


----------



## PBO-WE (9 Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann mich auch nicht beklagen.
Ich benutze auch VM Ware und habe dort keine Leistungsprobleme und die Schnittstellen funktionieren auch alle (PCMCIA weiß ich nicht).
Bei VM Ware kannst Du auch den zu verwendenden RAM einstellen.


----------



## DaMeista (10 Oktober 2008)

Namnd schön!

Heute habe ich den Kunden befriedigt - also ich meine im geschäftlichen Sinn ;-)
Die Übertragung hat geklappt. Im VPC den COM1 auf den realen COM2 getunnelt weil an den der USB to RS232 Converter gestöpselt ist. Der Rest war eine Geduldsprobe. Die Verbindung mit 115kB wollte nicht klappen, daher musste ich auf 57kB runter. Dann dauert das Unterfangen, was mit 1,5MBit ProfiBus ruck zuck geht, mal eben sage und schreibe 19 Minuten!!!
Aber egal - es hat jedenfalls funktioniert!
Zumindest bis ich dann die nächste Änderung in eines der TP177A einspielen wollte. Tja wo isser denn der RS232??? Keiner da! Sehr ärgerlich! Nun brauche ich auch noch einen RS232/485-Konverter! 
Und alles weil flexible nicht abwärtskompatibel ist.

DANKE SIEMENS!

@ Lazarus™ - Ich daddel mit einem P4M 1,5 GHz und 2GB RAM hier rum. Wenn ich groß bin möchte ich auch mal einen DualCore!

@ PBO-WE - Ich habe dem VPC das Maximum an freiem Speicher spendiert 1400 MB waren noch zu haben. Allerdings habe ich weder PCMCIA noch USB zur Kommunikation animieren können.

Viele Grüße aus Nordhessen!
DaMeista


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

ich kann dir nur empfehlen vm-ware zu nehmen und dazu einen netlink-pro oder netlink-usb.
das ist fix und funktioniert ohne probleme mit step7 und flex.
virtual pc ist für sowas nicht geeignet.


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2008)

Oder du nimmst einen Mac und Parallels (mach ich daheim).  Funktioniert auch. VM-Ware Fusion gibts auch noch für den Mac, das wäre wahrscheinlich auch ganz gut, da man dann die Images mit "normalen" Laptops austauschen kann. Ohnehin wäre das sicher eines der großen PLUS, man kann sein Image auf jeden anderen PC/Laptop mitnehmen. Alleine deshalb hat mein nächster Laptop ganz sicher Siemens unter Aufsicht von VM-Ware am Start, für den jetzigen ist mit ein neues Aufsetzen all der Programme zu aufwändig.


----------



## eYe (4 August 2009)

Wie macht ihr das mit den ganzen Lizenzen bei VMWare und co?

Für die Windows installation, STep7, WinCC Flex und co brauch ich ja dann auch für jede Virtuelle Maschine einen eigenen Key?

Ich muss nun z.B. von WinCC Flex 2005 auf 2008 umsteigen, brauche aber weiterhin auch 2005 für alte Projekte.

Kann ich eventuell einfach mit Acronis Image nen nen Virtuelle PC Kopie von meinem jetzigen PC machen und auf dem reellen dann 2005 löscehn und 2008 installieren?

Oder ist das dann illegal, bzw gibt es eventuell andere Probleme?


----------

